# Best Christmas Deal!



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Okay, so I read the Black Friday post (been away from my computer for awhile) and got to thinking...(scary I know)
I personally LOVE Black Friday- I waited in line at WalMart Thanksgiving night for 3 hrs to get a $300 trampoline for $158! yeah!
Last year my hubby spent the night there with my daughters and her friends to get an amazing deal on a tv-about $200 off, plus a $100 WalMart gift card.
My sister got a FurrReal friend at Toy'R'Us that retails $59.99 and with the sale and her coupons on Black Friday she paid $16.00!
I get every "free" thing I can find and on average save 50% on all of my Christmas purchases.

So...I thought it would be fun to ask all of you-
What has been your best Christmas deal this year?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I shopped on cyber Monday and got everything I needed shipped 'free' from various stores. Had coupons for 10 dollars off on a few things that were already on sale I might add! I kept my sanity and stayed nice and comfy and warm sitting in my pj's in front of my computer. When you get to be my age, standing in line for hours sounds like pure hell! LOL Everything has already been delivered to me..I'm done.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Showdogstore.com had a Black Monday sale of 20% off all items plus free shipping, just what I've been waiting for to set up my own grooming station. Don't believe I've ever seen that level of discount before.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

i've never done cyber monday, but I hear there were some great sales! So cool!
Don't you just love $10 coupons? Especially JCPenney and Kohl's that all you have to spend is $10 and the item is FREE!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, it's mostly big-ticket items on our Christmas list this year, so it's going to be a bit sparse under the tree. Dave and I bought a new bed as our Christmas present to each other, and Robbie is getting a new transmission for his truck. That just leaves Timothy and the cousins. For teenagers, we've found that either money or gift cards work best, so I make one trip to the mall for gift cards for the girls, and one trip to CVS to get money holder cards for the boys. I make hand-made photo note card sets for all the adults on the list. It has become a tradition. Oh, so that means a trip to AC Moore or Michael's for the card stock!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

As the kids have gotten older it has turned into more big ticket items, meaning far less presents under the tree, I did manage to get some great deals this year on Amazon, Apple store.com and some jeans for me.

Isn't' it okay to buy ourselves a gift on Black Friday or Cyber Monday? ound: I haven't shopped for Gucci yet, though..I'd like to get her a nice new bed for my sewing room, does anyone know of any great deals on nice dog beds?

Kara


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I also went to Walmart on Thanksgiving, my sister got the trampoline for $ 158) and a Basketball hoop thingy. They were out of Xboxes within 5 minutes of opening so we didn't get any of those. 

From there, we went to TRU and were able to get an Xbox with Knect (sp?) for $ 199.99, which is an awesome price. I had a coupon so I ended up paying $ 190 for it. Also got a few Lego sets for little money (Legos are so expensive, is not even funny).

Got DH a new blower (the ones that hang from your back) for about $ 138.00 (I think) from Sears, I am picking it up this weekend.

This week I got them 3 Xbox games for $ 17 each at Target as well as a package deal of 2 transformers for $ 9.99 (that's $ 5 a piece), that was AWESOME. They usually run for 9.99 - 14.99 a piece in that size.

Still have to get my mom a "Pandora" bracelet and office stuff for my Step Dad. Also some more transformers for my nephews and a few more games for the Wii, nintendo and Xbox for the my boys, but for that I have Gift cards from Game stop and my Dad sent them money to buy then what they wanted.

I also need to get them some new books, they wrote a huge list last night of new books they want for christmas. And I need to go shopping for "Dog stuff"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, Kodi is getting the beautiful leash I told you all about earlier. I'll also get him a couple of new squeaky toys and another canister of duck "Thinkers", his absolutely FAVORITE training treat!!!:biggrin1:

I'll get Snowbelle a new catnip toy, but I know it's futile... Kodi will get it as soon as she's had her first good drunck, and after it has "his smell" on it, she won't touch it again!:laugh:


----------



## precious_tan (Nov 13, 2011)

We bought a new set of washer dryer at Lowe's for $900, Samsung front load with steam function. My husband got there 5:30am and no line at all.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

We slaughtered a 1300 pound steer and gave everyone a large cooler full of beef. That took care of my four children and their grown kids and gramdmother and sister-in-law family. that only leaves the children under 18. they get money according to their ages. So I am done. Larry and I enjoy giving to the family and that is our present to each other. BTW we didn't keep any beef for ourselves. I may become vegan before this calf raising is over. I want some lambs, but know that I would never eat lamb again, I already don't eat chicken. It is a good thing that pigs are so stinky, we can't raise them therefore we can eat pork. lol


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

My hu$band (remember I have no 20th letter) ha$n't $topped talking about the Keurig coffee maker $ince he wa$ at our $on'$ la$t $ummer. At the Knoxville dog $how$, I bought 20 dollar"$ worth of ticket$ and won the Keurig. I al$o went to Home Depot a$ they had the fla$hlight$ Tom King mentioned earlier. I bought a different package than Tom. The day prior our kitchen $ink had clogged and my hu$band made a comment about wi$hing he had a miner'$ hat a$ he wa$ running the $nake in the pipe. I found a package with the light$ Tom mentioned and 2 with head $trap$.


----------

